# EV DC electric car vehicle series forklift motor GE 6.7



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $50.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday May-10-2008 16:09:42 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

